# What should I feed my mastiff puppy?



## Duma (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm told to feed her a low protein diet of 25% or less because she's going to grow really fast. All the dog foods for giant breeds are 33% and up.....I don't get it!! She's currently on Acana puppy food which is 33%


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm still new here, but I'll go ahead and try to help....:smile:
I too will be getting a large breed puppy, with his adult weight being around 120-140 pounds.
I have learned that protein from a meat source is great and more than okay for large breed puppies. What you need to be careful of is the calcium and the phosphorus levels in the food. Calcium should be around 1.2% to 1.5% and the phosphorus around 1.0%. Check on the bag of puppy food that you have.
Another thing to keep in mind is to not overfeed. Make sure that your puppy stays on the slim side. A heavy large breed puppy that is overweight will put unwanted stress on growing bones and could cause problems.

I am sure that someone with more knowledge will be along soon. Congrats on the new puppy! :smile:


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I go by the more protein the better but don't overfeed. Like saraj stated you just want to keep the calcium/phosphorus low.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

saraj2878 hit the nail on the head!! High protein is not the only item to look at. You need to look at the Cal/Phos levels too.
Orijen and Acana are both made by Champion. Both of these are very good quality kibble that your girl should do quite nicely on. You definitely want to keep her on the slim side. It's alot easier to add a little weight, than to take weight off! Use the feeding portions on the back as a GUIDE. The grain free kibbles are "richer" so keep that in mind. Also pay attention to her stools. Again, these are ALL things to keep in mind. Just like the "myth" of protein %, don't focus on just one thing. Look at everything she is getting, and how her body is absorbing the nutrients.
Good luck, and Congrats!!
Can't wait to see some pics!! :smile:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

A high protein diet is absolutely the right thing for your pup....but the protein must be sourced from meat....not grain.

Orijen Large Breed Puppy has 40% protein that is sourced from 10 meat sources and no grain.

as the others said, Calcium and Phosphorus levels need to be kept in check.

What many people forget is that when they "treat", they forget that they are probably pumping more calcium into the dog. So not only watch your food, but watch your treats.

The Acana you are feeding is a good blend. Have no fear switching to Orijen Large Pup


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My boy is not a giant breed (he's 18 months and 75 pounds) but he stayed nice and slim while growing up on the Orijen Large breed puppy. Chow's have to be careful with their knees and hips and not grow too fast so I wanted to make sure he didn't have any sudden growth spurts. In fact, my old breeder was one of the ones that use to recommend low protein, adult food only for her puppies so they wouldn't grow too fast and recommended a grain heavy food that I won't feed. 

But I put him on the Orijen Large Breed Puppy and went for the meat protein and he seemed to grow nice and steady and not have any problems. He's very active and healthy now and still slim on the Evo and Orijen rotation.


----------

